# NutriSource Dog Food



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bumping up. I have also shifted your thread to the appropriate section


----------



## zpayne (Nov 23, 2020)

Ffcmm said:


> bumping up. I have also shifted your thread to the appropriate section


Thank you! My apologies for putting it in the wrong spot...I'll get it right next time!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the food but based on a quick look at the ingredients I don't see anything alarming. Be aware that if you will be feeding a _puppy _you do need to feed a food that has an AAFCO statement that says "[This food] is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for growth/all life stages *including *growth of large-size dogs (70 lbs or more as an adult).


----------



## zpayne (Nov 23, 2020)

pawsnpaca said:


> I'm not familiar with the food but based on a quick look at the ingredients I don't see anything alarming. Be aware that if you will be feeding a _puppy _you do need to feed a food that has an AAFCO statement that says "[This food] is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for growth/all life stages *including *growth of large-size dogs (70 lbs or more as an adult).


That's great to hear! Taking a snippet from their website for this particular food, it states "NutriSource® Large Breed Chicken & Rice Puppy Recipe is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for all life stages including growth of large size dogs (70 lbs. or more as an adult)."

It looks like it does have those requirements!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The Vet gets a kickback crap on dogfood is a complete load of bunk.

Nutrisource makes several formulas. Some are ok, some are pretty good. My primary dislike with the product was tarter on the dogs teeth. The kibble size was small so the dogs tended not to chew very much leaving a lot of residue behind in their mouths. If you're only feeding a dog or two, it probably isn't a big deal because you can take other measures to deal with tarter. (If you're feeding 18 or 20 on the other hand it matters a lot.)


----------



## zpayne (Nov 23, 2020)

Swampcollie said:


> The Vet gets a kickback crap on dogfood is a complete load of bunk.
> 
> Nutrisource makes several formulas. Some are ok, some are pretty good. My primary dislike with the product was tarter on the dogs teeth. The kibble size was small so the dogs tended not to chew very much leaving a lot of residue behind in their mouths. If you're only feeding a dog or two, it probably isn't a big deal because you can take other measures to deal with tarter. (If you're feeding 18 or 20 on the other hand it matters a lot.)


I apologize if the kickback statement was false! I have a colleague who is a vet and they mentioned getting a portion for advertising those brands, but I shouldn't let that speak for the larger audience!

I will only be feeding one dog, but I haven't heard issues with the kibble size. Out of curiosity, what food(s) do you feed and had success?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

pawsnpaca said:


> I'm not familiar with the food but based on a quick look at the ingredients I don't see anything alarming. Be aware that if you will be feeding a _puppy _you do need to feed a food that has an AAFCO statement that says "[This food] is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for growth/all life stages *including *growth of large-size dogs (70 lbs or more as an adult).


Actually you'd preferably want that AAFCO statement to read Not "Formulated" but "Feed trials substantiate the Nutritional" I also do not really trust a food company that would include that statement to say All Life stages and Large Breed Puppy in the same statement. Small breed puppy and Large breed puppy require totally different nutritional content. If it is good for a large breed puppy it really isn't adequate for a small breed puppy and if it only says All Life Stages, by definition it has to be a small breed puppy as that is the puppy with the highest nutritional needs.


----------



## zpayne (Nov 23, 2020)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> Actually you'd preferably want that AAFCO statement to read Not "Formulated" but "Feed trials substantiate the Nutritional" I also do not really trust a food company that would include that statement to say All Life stages and Large Breed Puppy in the same statement. Small breed puppy and Large breed puppy require totally different nutritional content. If it is good for a large breed puppy it really isn't adequate for a small breed puppy and if it only says All Life Stages, by definition it has to be a small breed puppy as that is the puppy with the highest nutritional needs.


Awesome feedback, and certainly a great point! Given that, what food(s) do you feed, or have fed, that you felt was right? I know no one food is perfect, but would love opinions!

In particular, Purina Pro Plan says a similar message saying the large breed puppy formula "provides complete and balanced nutrition for all life stages, including growth of large sized dogs (70lbs or more as an adult)". It definitely makes the decision difficult!


----------



## zpayne (Nov 23, 2020)

zpayne said:


> Awesome feedback, and certainly a great point! Given that, what food(s) do you feed, or have fed, that you felt was right? I know no one food is perfect, but would love opinions!


In particular, Purina Pro Plan says a similar message saying the large breed puppy formula "provides complete and balanced nutrition for all life stages, including growth of large sized dogs (70lbs or more as an adult)". It definitely makes the decision difficult!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

zpayne said:


> Awesome feedback, and certainly a great point! Given that, what food(s) do you feed, or have fed, that you felt was right? I know no one food is perfect, but would love opinions!
> 
> In particular, Purina Pro Plan says a similar message saying the large breed puppy formula "provides complete and balanced nutrition for all life stages, including growth of large sized dogs (70lbs or more as an adult)". It definitely makes the decision difficult!


For my last 2 dogs (current one from 2017) I feed precise holistic large breed puppy. Though I don't think it is around anymore. I had a hard time finding the adult soon after I switched to the adult food and switched to nature's variety be natural like (grain inclusive) and the nature's variety frozen raw food. I feed about 80% Raw and 20% kibble.


----------



## zpayne (Nov 23, 2020)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> For my last 2 dogs (current one from 2017) I feed precise holistic large breed puppy. Though I don't think it is around anymore. I had a hard time finding the adult soon after I switched to the adult food and switched to nature's variety be natural like (grain inclusive) and the nature's variety frozen raw food. I feed about 80% Raw and 20% kibble.


I have very much considered a raw, or partially raw, diet in the past. When you do 80%, is that the raw food you can get at the pet store, or are you cooking up things like chicken, veggies, etc.?

PS - I really appreciate your knowledge and insight on this!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

zpayne said:


> I have very much considered a raw, or partially raw, diet in the past. When you do 80%, is that the raw food you can get at the pet store, or are you cooking up things like chicken, veggies, etc.?
> 
> PS - I really appreciate your knowledge and insight on this!


If your cooking it, it's not raw. 

And I mentioned in the first part I do the nature's variety frozen raw diet. I don't trust online raw recipes. Way way way too easy to imbalance. As much as I know about k9 nutrition, I still don't make my own. Getting it from a reputable company like nature's variety, they test for balance and pathogens before and after the raw foods is frozen.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Raw IS difficult to balance- unless you have a degree in nutrition or self study @ same depth, rely on a premade raw if you are going that way. ... I totally agree w Eric. Kibble size matters if you have multiple dogs- if you have only one, you can get the teeth cleaned...but do you want to have to do that?
Personally, I went from a balanced raw diet for 20+ years to a kibble. I did this due to my father moving in and his advanced age/fears around bacteria. I will go back to raw when he is no longer here. My dogs' teeth were always sparkling clean on raw and it is a struggle w kibble. Stool was quite manageable on raw and not always on kibble. That said, you need to keep your puppy on whatever your breeder is feeding at least the first few weeks so you have more time than you feel you do on choice. If pup is doing well, there's no real reason to change from that.
edit: vets are not given a kickback - they sell a prescription diet and most always anything you buy @ a vets will have a markup but kickback from company>? no. And no vet would put a puppy on a prescription food made for a condition pup doesn't have. Animal nutrition is a one semester 1 hour class. It's not a huge focus except as it might impact disease processes. In other words- if you are feeding some off the wall food, the vet might suggest a change just to be sure animal is getting a fully studied food.


----------



## BettyMiller (Jan 3, 2021)

You know, I also used to think that homemade food for a dog is the best. But no, veterinarians advise feed for a reason, there are a lot of useful additives for the growth of dogs. My furry friend was advised by a veterinarian to eat Best Dog food . When I bought a puppy, I thought that I would not use special food and only natural food. I thought it was the perfect solution, but no, I got it wrong... After one week of eating natural food, my dog developed an allergy and I went to the vet and she advised a special food, the allergy passed and after another week everything was fine.


----------

